# Berlin has a Facebook.



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yep, I went there. Figured the only people who are just as dog crazy as me are on here, so feel free to add us. 

Anyone else make a Facebook for their dog? LOL I feel so lame but my dog lover friend told me to make one so her dog and him could be "friends", and well I had some down time today... 

www.facebook.com/kdruffel91
www.facebook.com/K9berlin.vomdruffel

Berlin is in need of friends!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Look up dogbook on facebook, I think that is what it is...my dogs are on there. My cats are on catbook on facebook...no I don't have a life


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I sent my friend request


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I've never been able to figure facebook out.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Look up dogbook on facebook, I think that is what it is...my dogs are on there. My cats are on catbook on facebook...no I don't have a life





llombardo said:


> I sent my friend request


Oh no, what did you get me into! LOL! Currently making him a "dogbook" profile as well!! haha! It even has an app for the iPhone!  And we'll (ahem I mean Berlin) will accept your friend request.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

gsdlover91 said:


> Oh no, what did you get me into! LOL! Currently making him a "dogbook" profile as well!! haha! It even has an app for the iPhone!  And we'll (ahem I mean Berlin) will accept your friend request.


I haven't been on dogbook for a long time...maybe I'll had my GSD and we can all find each other


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I haven't been on dogbook for a long time...maybe I'll had my GSD and we can all find each other


Yeah! If you do, just search Berlin vom hokschhaus thats his name on there lol its like facebook for dogs...? Literally! haha Thanks for letting me know about that. If only dogs could use computers..........


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner just sent you a friends request.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Friend request sent. 

Milla has her own FB kind of too. It's really for both my girls.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Katie, if I or Bear were on Facebook we'd friend you and Berlin, but unfortunately I haven't made that leap yet! 
I hope Berlin makes a lot of friends


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Felix doesn't have his own account. Just made a page you can "LIKE".
Here's the link: http://www.facebook.com/#!/MommasLilMan?fref=ts


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I sent a request. I'm trying to find more "dog" people too.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Oooh I sent a request too! I'm Megan. I don't have my GSD yet (1.5 more weeks!!!) but when I get her I'll make her a facebook . She's a longcoat too


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I sent you both a request


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

If anyone wants to friend Gunner, please do.

https://www.facebook.com/gunner.decasien


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Both Gunner and Berlin have a friend request sent


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Shade said:


> Both Gunner and Berlin have a friend request sent


And accepted!!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for adding Berlin  
He's definitely got more friends than I thought he would! LOL! Hope you all enjoy all the pictures......I upload photos of him to mine ALL the time, but now i've started tagging him in them, so they pop up on his. So enjoy all the photos and updates of him on his 'facebook' 



Felix's Proud Mammy said:


> Felix doesn't have his own account. Just made a page you can "LIKE".
> Here's the link: http://www.facebook.com/#!/MommasLilMan?fref=ts


The link doesn't work! 



Bear GSD said:


> Katie, if I or Bear were on Facebook we'd friend you and Berlin, but unfortunately I haven't made that leap yet!
> I hope Berlin makes a lot of friends


Berlin has made almost twenty friends so far! LOL! Whenever you (or Bear) make that leap, make sure to find us! 



GSDGunner said:


> Gunner just sent you a friends request.


Yay! I'm so happy Gunner has a Facebook too! I love seeing pictures of him


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Btw, to those who've added us, I am definitely enjoying having more GSD photos and updates in my newsfeed!! Love seeing everyones dogs


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

mego said:


> Oooh I sent a request too! I'm Megan. I don't have my GSD yet (1.5 more weeks!!!) but when I get her I'll make her a facebook . She's a longcoat too


I love coaties! I can't wait to see pictures of her!!  Congrats on getting your little girl, by the way!


----------



## Heidi's Mom (Dec 27, 2003)

Friend requests sent. Too bad there's not a gs.com page on Facebook.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Heidi's Mom said:


> Friend requests sent. Too bad there's not a gs.com page on Facebook.


Accepted  & yeah I know!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Request sent. Gaia doesn't have her own but she pretty much rules my account anyway.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Heidi's Mom said:


> Friend requests sent. Too bad there's not a gs.com page on Facebook.





gaia_bear said:


> Request sent. Gaia doesn't have her own but she pretty much rules my account anyway.


Thats how mine is with Berlin, so I decided to make him his own, hahaha.. He rules my Instagram also.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

:bump:

anyone else want to add us???

https://www.facebook.com/K9berlin.vomdruffel?fref=pb

https://www.facebook.com/kdruffel91


----------

